# kraka um die 200 €



## Rocketer (28. August 2004)

hallo zusammen ich wollte mal fragen welche kraka im moment die beste für ca 200€ ist? 

MFG matthias R.


----------



## michaelwengert (30. August 2004)

Ich würde dir ne Radeon 9800Pro empfehlen. 
Kosten ca. 190-240€ mit 128MB
oder eine Radeon 9600XT
Kosten ca 150-170€ mit 128/256 MB


----------



## Radhad (30. August 2004)

Man bekommt ne Gainward mit nem FX 5900 Chip schon für 180 € bei eBay als neue Karte in im Onlineshop für 185€, die kann man auch noch gut übertakten, dafür wurde sie extra gebaut, ohne dass man sich extra Kühler etc. kaufen müsste!


MfG Radhad


----------



## Rocketer (30. August 2004)

danke für die Vorschläge  
ich schau mal nach dehnen 


MFG matthias R.


----------

